# Cleaning up a Samson shear



## PaulL (Apr 25, 2022)

This shear followed me home about a year ago:  







It claims to cut 3/8" steel sheet, 3"x1/2" plate, and 3/4" round bar!

Now that the new shop is up and running, it's time to clean it up and tune it up.







Only one particularly stubborn screw - one of the three grub screws setting the alignment of the lower blade.  It gets to soak in Deep Creep this week until I get back there.
There's a missing lock-nut on the lever assembly which should be easy work to turn a new one.
The blades are in pretty rough shape.  I need to send them out for sharpening, and of course left that bundle at the cabin.  No hurry though.

I also need to figure out how and if I should pull the round shear inserts - they can probably be rotated to expose a new face - you can see the one in the moving plate isn't in great shape.
I expect I can "just" drift them out, but haven't tied yet.

Next weekend I'll hit it with the kerosene and a wire wheel, and probably re-paint the main body.


----------

